# steering wheel audio control



## fishnamn (Jun 14, 2005)

Has anyone used thier steering wheel controls to operate an aftermarket radio. How would i go about doing this if possible. Also i need to try to find a wiring diagram of the steering wheel and the radio. Any help with any of this would be great. 
:hal:


----------



## mikenap (May 28, 2005)

fishnamn said:


> Has anyone used thier steering wheel controls to operate an aftermarket radio. How would i go about doing this if possible. Also i need to try to find a wiring diagram of the steering wheel and the radio. Any help with any of this would be great.
> :hal:



Check out the SWI units at http://www.pac-audio.com/ one of them may work for you depending on the type of aftermarke head unit you have.


----------



## Hyper125 (Jul 12, 2005)

mikenap said:


> Check out the SWI units at http://www.pac-audio.com/ one of them may work for you depending on the type of aftermarke head unit you have.



PAC only has the adapter for the Alpine head units which plug into the back of most higher end newer Alpine receivers. You have to figure out which wires are which from the steering wheel and wire it in yourself. PAC does not yet have a diagram for the wires on the 05 Frontier. I just went through it and decided to keep the factory head unit.


----------

